# Wet goats



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Is there something I need to do for wet goats? Other than towel drying them? Do I need to use a hair dryer? 

One of the main things I've heard is not to let them get wet. We have an entire building outside for them with hay and bedding on the back of the property. I just came home to a torential downpour and they are standing in it, against the fence. Standing there. 

I took the children inside and went out with a handful of marshmallows to lead them into the building and they didn't want to go! I had to let one go while I drug the other one, who was thrilled to be dry. I went back for the other one and I guess they decided staying the building was the right thing to do. 

But now they are wet. I don't want them to get sick. What can I do?


----------



## Lada (Jun 7, 2008)

Mine have been dumb and gotten outside before during the rain. I don't even bother putting them up. They know where the enclosure is, if they're too stupid to use it, well...

They have never gotten sick because of being rained on.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Mine have gotten wet and it never made them sick. Mine have even decided a nice thing to do would be to go outside and munch elm leaves from a fallen branch _during a snow storm_. They all looked like four-footed, abominable, snow-blobs.

MOST of the time, they think a drop of water will cause them to melt and will run, screaming, from a light, summer shower or a garden sprinkler. Every so often, though, they will totally go against their normal behavior and go wandering out in freezing sleet or pouring rain, calm as you please.

There is just no figuring them out.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Ours have gotten wet, I never worry about it other than making sure they have a dry place to be if they want it.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Ours will go out of their shelter into the rain. It's their choice and I don't worry over it. None of them have had so much as a sniffle.
OUrs have also gone out in the snow and run about. LOL It was hilarious to watch and I think they had a great time.

Don't stress about it.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Mine stand in the doorway and cry for me to come save them lest their delicate hooves become dampened from the outrageous moisture pouring from the sky. Now they HATE to get wet, but I have never had one get sick from rain, snow, ice, any such thing.


----------



## QoTL (Jun 5, 2008)

I agree with the others. I don't think it's so much that we can't let them get wet (like the gremlins :run:  ) as much as it's that they don't really LIKE to get wet. 

Mine will occasionally stand out in a sprinkle, wait in the rain to come in the barn at milking time (they have a separate shelter close by), but usually they are very careful to keep themselves dry.


----------



## nothingman (Jul 4, 2010)

Well, from my two days of experience it's looking like at least my does are not big fans of water falling from the sky. But how do your goats cope with a wet pasture after either rain or just morning dew?

The girls followed me out into the dewy pasture again this morning but didn't eat anything. I'm not worried at all, I figure they'll eat when they need/have to, but is this normal, do goats try to avoid wet pasture?


----------



## gryndlgoat (May 27, 2005)

beccachow said:


> Mine stand in the doorway and cry for me to come save them lest their delicate hooves become dampened from the outrageous moisture pouring from the sky. .


Mine are exactly the same. It's one of my favorite things about goat personalities-- always a laugh!! Could you even imagine a life without goats?


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

nothingman said:


> Well, from my two days of experience it's looking like at least my does are not big fans of water falling from the sky. But how do your goats cope with a wet pasture after either rain or just morning dew?
> 
> The girls followed me out into the dewy pasture again this morning but didn't eat anything. I'm not worried at all, I figure they'll eat when they need/have to, but is this normal, do goats try to avoid wet pasture?


Mine don't care at all, and eat as normal. Maybe some goats are more picky than others?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

My goats will sometimes graze during a light sprinkle; but let it start to rain more and they run for the barn. (The only times I have noticed them not wanting to go into the middle of the barn is when one of our friendly black snakes is making its way across the floor of that area. Even then, though, all goats will crowd together just inside the entrance to the barn.)

I suspect it all depends on what each goat gets use to and how healthy they are. (I have not hesitated to add some soap to their wet hair .... ROFL)


----------



## Kye022984 (Apr 23, 2010)

So, it's really funny that you asked this question because just yesterday it was super hot and dry out (we are in San Diego) and my husband turned on the sprinklers. One of my four month old LaManchas came up to the fence and laid as close as she possibly could to the gate in order to feel the mist from the sprinklers. It was adorable! The others really didn't care for the water but, wow, she was smart and sat in some cool mist on a really hot day!


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Feb 17, 2003)

Its drafts that kill goats, not water. During this hot spell I had bucks laying in the spring overflow beside my dogs.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

They should be fine if its warm out. The only time I'll dry a goat with a towel is if they get soaked and it is COLD out. 
Several years ago(when I still had Alpines), I went out and checked on my goats in the middle of the day because it was extremely hot. My Alpine buck, Pierre, was standing out in the pond with only his backbone, head and neck sticking up out of the water. I thought he must be sick till I saw he was chewing his cud. Yep, it was HOT.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Smart goat Emily.


----------

